# 20 week scan findings



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello 

I had my 20 week scan on monday and all the measurements were within the normal range except the abdonminal circumference which was just off the scale at 170.0mm, I asked the midwife if it was ok and she just said she wasn't sure but she thought it was fine.  Is it fine or could there be a problem that is associated with having this.  Or is it just a fat tummy.

the other measurements were

bpd 51.5
ofd 64.1
hc 181.6
vp 7.3
tcd 21.2
cm 5.2
fl 33.5 mm

Thanks 

rachelxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

Sorry for the delay

I will check at work on Thursday for you, but I do know that my son had a big tummy on scans too and he is perfect.  

Take care x


----------

